# What insurance paper should we carry when driving in uber/lyft?



## marlon (Mar 10, 2015)

In case there is an accident when driving for Uber/Lyft and there is a need to file a claim, what insurance information and phone number should we provide to other driver involved in the accident? We shouldn't use our own personal insurance company. 

I wrote to Uber and Lyft. Uber refers me to the Certificate which can be accessed in the app, and Lyft replied with nothing. Is there a phone number to call if there is a real accident? Thanks.


----------



## marlon (Mar 10, 2015)

Just found what Lyft says about this:

"Please report any accidents to our Trust & Safety team by calling 855-865-9553. Also, make sure you file a claim with your personal auto insurance provider, and provide proof of personal insurance to the relevant parties at the scene of an accident."

If we file a claim with our personal auto insurance provider, our insurance will be dropped immediately. Right?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

marlon said:


> Just found what Lyft says about this:
> 
> "Please report any accidents to our Trust & Safety team by calling 855-865-9553. Also, make sure you file a claim with your personal auto insurance provider, and provide proof of personal insurance to the relevant parties at the scene of an accident."
> 
> If we file a claim with our personal auto insurance provider, our insurance will be dropped immediately. Right?


Yes you will be dropped by your insurance carrier. But if the accident is not your fault give your Lyft or Uber insurance info to all parties, you would file on drivers insurance who caused accident.


----------



## marlon (Mar 10, 2015)

If it's dropped, how can we file with personal insurance? Also, Uber doesn't even provide a phone number. What should be given then?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

marlon said:


> Just found what Lyft says about this:
> 
> "Please report any accidents to our Trust & Safety team by calling 855-865-9553. Also, make sure you file a claim with your personal auto insurance provider, and provide proof of personal insurance to the relevant parties at the scene of an accident."
> 
> If we file a claim with our personal auto insurance provider, our insurance will be dropped immediately. Right?


Another Uber "partner" slowly realizes that in actuality, they're nothing more than an unlicensed and uninsured *********.

Uber on.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Another Uber "partner" slowly realizes that in actuality, they're nothing more than an unlicensed and uninsured *********.
> 
> Uber on.


Spare us the taxicab mafia hype.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

UberOnSD said:


> Spare us the taxicab mafia hype.


Tell me how my statement is factually wrong.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Tell me how my statement is factually wrong.


There is no "license" to obtain in California unless you want to make airport runs. "GYPSY" cabs do not bother with vehicle inspections. We do.

If you drive a cab, nothing on this board should be of any interest to you.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

How about insurance? 

How about getting me a sandwich?


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> How about insurance?
> 
> How about getting me a sandwich?


I have insurance.

What would you like on your sandwich? It might be cold by the time I get it there. Maybe we could use Postmates.


----------



## NOVA yuppie (Oct 17, 2014)

marlon said:


> In case there is an accident when driving for Uber/Lyft and there is a need to file a claim, what insurance information and phone number should we provide to other driver involved in the accident? We shouldn't use our own personal insurance company.
> 
> I wrote to Uber and Lyft. Uber refers me to the Certificate which can be accessed in the app, and Lyft replied with nothing. Is there a phone number to call if there is a real accident? Thanks.


Marlon, Geico offers commercial insurance specifically designed for ride sharing. I just got it with them. Having this will give you peace of mind knowing that you will be covered in the event of an accident while driving for any of these companies. If you do get into an accident while driving for these companies, and it's your fault and you have to file a claim with your personal automobile insurance, it is likely that your insurance company will drop you and probably not cover you as you were likely in violation of your insurance policies terms. This is a huge black hole while driving for any of these ridesharing companies that they do not want you to know about. Please take the time and check out Geico, and some of the other companies that are listed in threads listed in these forums. The cost of this insurance is a bit more expensive however worth the extra bucks to have peace of mind while driving. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2015)

NOVA yuppie said:


> Marlon, Geico offers commercial insurance specifically designed for ride sharing. I just got it with them. Having this will give you peace of mind knowing that you will be covered in the event of an accident while driving for any of these companies. If you do get into an accident while driving for these companies, and it's your fault and you have to file a claim with your personal automobile insurance, it is likely that your insurance company will drop you and probably not cover you as you were likely in violation of your insurance policies terms. This is a huge black hole while driving for any of these ridesharing companies that they do not want you to know about. Please take the time and check out Geico, and some of the other companies that are listed in threads listed in these forums. The cost of this insurance is a bit more expensive however worth the extra bucks to have peace of mind while driving. I hope this is helpful.


When I called GEICO last week in Florida they do not write it. Guess I need to call again.


----------



## NOVA yuppie (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry I think I should've been more clear, Geico only offers it and select states, including Maryland and Virginia where I live and work. According to research I've done online they are slowly expanding to make this nationwide.


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

Your personal insurance company that adds the TNC coverage should give you a certificate that states you are legal to drive for a TNC company. 
Mercury Insurance does.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

marlon said:


> In case there is an accident when driving for Uber/Lyft and there is a need to file a claim, what insurance information and phone number should we provide to other driver involved in the accident? We shouldn't use our own personal insurance company.
> 
> I wrote to Uber and Lyft. Uber refers me to the Certificate which can be accessed in the app, and Lyft replied with nothing. Is there a phone number to call if there is a real accident? Thanks.


I don't know about CA, but here in AZ you better make sure your VIN, vehicle description and name is on that generic insurance Acord. The way I read it, it's just for Uber employees. And the phone # is 1-800-GOD-HELP


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

Mercury provides a legal, proper certificate of coverage with all of the right info. A Commercial is way too expensive to drive for a TNC.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Tell me how my statement is factually wrong.


Your statement is factually wrong because we are not uninsured. Pretty clear.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

marlon said:


> In case there is an accident when driving for Uber/Lyft and there is a need to file a claim, what insurance information and phone number should we provide to other driver involved in the accident? We shouldn't use our own personal insurance company.
> 
> I wrote to Uber and Lyft. Uber refers me to the Certificate which can be accessed in the app, and Lyft replied with nothing. Is there a phone number to call if there is a real accident? Thanks.


To answer your question since the cab drivers have no idea, you should print up your certificates from your state:

https://newsroom.uber.com/certificates-of-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/

This is what you use if you have accepted a request or have a pax. If you haven't accepted a request or are driving a pax, you use your personal insurance which may or may not cover you. Talk to your agent.


----------



## Newuberdriver1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Mike T said:


> Your personal insurance company that adds the TNC coverage should give you a certificate that states you are legal to drive for a TNC company.
> Mercury Insurance does.


Hi Mike I'm signed up with Uber but would like to make sure I have the correct insurance to be covered in my personal policy. Where can I find this coverage?


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Your statement is factually wrong because we are not uninsured. Pretty clear.


RamzFanz- things are different in every state. I'm correct in Arizona.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mike T said:


> RamzFanz- things are different in every state. I'm correct in Arizona.


I was replying to someone else.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

marlon said:


> If it's dropped, how can we file with personal insurance? Also, Uber doesn't even provide a phone number. What should be given then?


Uber isn't even run by humans. Why would they have a phone number?


----------

